# medical team conference codes



## duerheimergm (Mar 16, 2010)

Can you bill medical team conference codes example 99366 and 99367 during the globabl period?

thank you,
gerri duerheimer,CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 17, 2010)

*Are you the surgeon?*

If you are the physician (or a physician in the same specialty and practice)  who performed the procedure that has the global period, then NO.  Other physicians (different practice or specialty) are not covered by the surgical package. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

